

Initial Traction - ryankals

I created qChirp.com, a new job board for Tech Professionals. Not very original, but I think design, fair price, and simple search can help modify a cluttered industry - I'm an IT recruiter btw.<p>I have a few initial recruiters who have posted. However I feel that a job board must present several hundred jobs before gaining exponential traction - the traditional "chicken and egg problem".<p>There's several postings explaining how to buy/attract initial users. However I'd be hugely appreciative if someone has advice in regards to attracting recruiters. How does a job board reach critical max?<p>Advertising on Google Adwords? StumbleUpon?
 Strategic partnerships?
 Blogging?<p>Also if you want to visit QCHIRP.COM and rip it to shreds on quality, I'd love it. All criticism is helpful :)<p>Thx!!
======
dylanhassinger
> Strategic partnerships?

Job boards are tough. For a one-off board, strategic partnerships are the key
- a most reliable way to get critical mass. i.e. The 37signals Job Board would
be useless if 37signals weren't pushing eyeballs there constantly. Who will
push eyeballs your way over the long haul?

Alternatively, you might try and white label the tool. Then charge newspapers
or community activists to set up boards for their chosen vertical/local
community. Different market, but much better business to be in.

The design is not bad, but could use some work (a little cluttered). The brand
is weak, I'd try again there. my 2 cents!

~~~
ryankals
Yes I've been thinking of partnerships I could propose.

I agree that the design is so-so. There's still much I want to
fix/add/subtract.

Thx for the feedback Dylan!!

